# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [27/11/2019] GSM Shield Box Qualcomm Setup v1.2 is out...

## mohamed73

*Supported Qualcomm Chipsets with AutoDetection: 
- MSM8909
- MSM8x10
- MSM8x26
- MSM8916
- MSM8917
- MSM8920
- MSM8929
- MSM8936
- MSM8937
- MSM8952
- MSM8953
- MSM8960
- MSM8974
- MSM8976
- MSM8992
- MSM8994
- MSM8996
- MSM8998
- SDM7xx
- SDM8xx   Supported Features: 
- Automatic Selection of programmer
- Option to select custom programmer
- Automatic Memory Type Detection
- Device Identification Function
- Read Factory Firmware
- Write Factory Firmware
- Support Multi Program Firmware Read/Write
- Safe Flashing for Security Data Protection
- Reset FRP in Flashing Process
- Read/Write/Erase Any Partition
- Backup/Restore/Erase Security
- Reset FRP
- Format Userdata
- Safe Format Userdata
- Supports Both IMEI Repair
- Reset Vivo User Lock without Data Loss
- Read QCN Data
- Write QCN Data
- Support for UFS Memory Devices
- Xiaomi Mi Account Reset
- Xiaomi Mi Account Relock Fix
- Xiaomi Factory Reset in sideload   Added:  Huawei
- Enjoy 8e (ATU-TL10)
- Y6 (SCL-U31)
- Y7 Prime 2019 (LDN-L21)  Nokia
- 3.2  OnePlus
- 6
- 6T  Oppo
- A57t  TP-Link
- Neffos Y5i (TP804R)
- Neffos Y5s (TP-804A)  Vivo
- Xplay 6  Wiko
- View2  Xiaomi
- BlackShark 1  ZTE
- Blade V9 VITA   Xiaomi Mi Account Reset - EDL Mode
- Reset Mi Account on Supported Xiaomi Devices
- Devices with EDL Auth are not supported at the moment
- If you get Wifi issue after reset, please flash persist  Xiaomi Mi Account Relock Fix - ADB Mode
- Must connect phone with USB debugging enabled  Xiaomi Factory Reset - sideload
- You can Format userdata using this function
- To check only firmware details, click No when asked to proceed with factory reset  Xiaomi IMEI Check
- You can check phone details, warranty status etc using phone IMEI     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

